# Bid Approval % and Bid Approval time?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

What is your average bid approval % and how long does it take? I rarely get anything approved besides debris removal and roof patches.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes 24 hours, sometimes three months. Make sure you note on every bid you submit how long it is good for.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

There is this property that is close to being condemned. There is a random hobo living in a camper on the 40 acres of the property using it as a dump. There are 80 cubes outside the house and 40 inside. It's pre-foreclosure so they don't want the inside touched but...

There are code enforcement stickers everywhere. The roof is leaking bad. Windows are broken out. The exterior basement door is non-existent. Kitchen wall is missing and leads outside. The bank is going to lose this property to the town all together if they don't get their guys approving this stuff.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> There is this property that is close to being condemned. There is a random hobo living in a camper on the 40 acres of the property using it as a dump. There are 80 cubes outside the house and 40 inside. It's pre-foreclosure so they don't want the inside touched but...
> 
> There are code enforcement stickers everywhere. The roof is leaking bad. Windows are broken out. The exterior basement door is non-existent. Kitchen wall is missing and leads outside. The bank is going to lose this property to the town all together if they don't get their guys approving this stuff.


Usually they are fast to respond to code enforcement issues. But other than that, it's usually a crapshoot.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like the lender is just sitting on it until it goes to sale.
We have some bids, for initial mows for example, that the lenders will ignore, even though the grass is overgrown, because it may be cheaper for the township to do a knockdown.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sounds like the lender is just sitting on it until it goes to sale.
> We have some bids, for initial mows for example, that the lenders will ignore, even though the grass is overgrown, because it may be cheaper for the township to do a knockdown.






Isn't the township billing for this?



I've worked in areas where a "simple" grass cut can exceed $5000 with fines, fees, and the cost of their pet contractor cutting the grass.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a couple properties last year, about an acre, where they let the grass grow over 2'. We gave our bids and they said thanks but no thanks. City comes by with their John Deer 4020 and knocks it down and fines them $250. Of course it varies from town to town and state to state, but we have seen it a lot.

Tree fell on the roof of a house in a small town. Bids to remove the tree and repair the roof were 3k and up. $500 fine for leaving it that way, and they can settle up on the penalties at closing. They chose option B.

In a few cases, it is the regional who doesn't want to approve a job they will lose money on, but not always.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I work for one of the cities on their distressed properties. They call email or otherwise contact the bank and give them 24 hours to get it done. I charge 85 to use osb and screw it on and down the road I go to the next one. PAid in 30 days and I dictate pricing. GRAVY


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, I will call on Monday and tell them they are going to be billed ridiculously high for this property. They're going to hire someone to do the job for double and tack on fees at the same time. It's pre-foreclosure though so we will see what happens.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Last time I worked up the numbers I was at a 34% bid approval rate ..... but like everyone says the turn around time is so varied you can't predict it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Remember, always note on your estimates when the bids expire, especially when bidding mold remediation, grass cuts, etc. You do not want to do a mold or yard job in October for the bid you wrote in April.


----------

